# New to fly fishing and need some advice



## CodyPomeroy (Apr 29, 2012)

I picked up an 8' fly rod the other day at a garage sale and I don't have a clue where to start. Can anyone recommend some good resources on the web to get me started?


----------



## Gators5220 (May 3, 2012)

First is it an 8wt or an 8 foot rod? Second what do you want to do with it? If your just beginning don't spend a lot of money on the reel, you can always cup the spool and who knows how much you'll like it. You can get a good reel from bass pro or even a used reel, drag won't matter unless you get into big fish. Spend some money on line though, a weight foward line will help you load the rod, and my advice buy the line from a shop that knows fly fishing. If your lucky they might even show you how to throw, ask about a double hull if they do (type of throwing technique) and most importantly remember it's supposed to be fun!


----------



## CodyPomeroy (May 3, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> First is it an 8wt or an 8 foot rod? Second what do you want to do with it? If your just beginning don't spend a lot of money on the reel, you can always cup the spool and who knows how much you'll like it. You can get a good reel from bass pro or even a used reel, drag won't matter unless you get into big fish. Spend some money on line though, a weight foward line will help you load the rod, and my advice buy the line from a shop that knows fly fishing. If your lucky they might even show you how to throw, ask about a double hull if they do (type of throwing technique) and most importantly remember it's supposed to be fun!


Thank you for the reply, that is some valuable information. I got an Shakespeare 8' 5/6 weight rod. It already has line on it, not sure what kind. The leader is mostly gone. I went to Gander Mtn the other day and they were absolutely no help!!!! There are some trout waters around, most of which are streams that are small with a lot of over growth that would make it tough to really fly fish with that size rod. There is one lake that is stocked with trout that would be a possibility. I mostly fish for bass (large and small mouth), walleye, and northern. I think I would like to start fly fishing for bass.


----------



## HOUSE (May 15, 2012)

I'm a 1-yr fly fisherman and most of my instructions came from youtube and the Outdoor Channel on TV. I found a local flyfishing shop in town and found them much more helpful than the guys at Bass Pro. I don't really know why, but I've noticed a lot of condescending attitudes with the "experts" that I've talked to. I don't know if it's because it is such a technical hobby or what, but I found myself really learning most of the basics on my own. Perhaps you have a local fly fishing club in your area or a place that teaches classes?


----------



## donmac (May 15, 2012)

I'd also suggest at least one lesson. 

~30 years ago I picked up a 9wt rod for bass fishing and thought I'd teach myself over the course of a 3 day trip. I managed ok, caught some fish - but had really no clue what I was doing and gave myself a case of tendonitis that lasted for years.

A few years later I picked up a 5wt, got a lesson at a local fly shop, and was able to learn properly.


----------



## J.P. (May 22, 2012)

> ask about a double hull if they do (type of throwing technique) and most importantly remember it's supposed to be fun!


it's double haul, i agree on the fun part.

fly fishing is very technical. each time i got out, i bring a flyrod and tell myself to keep practicing the proper technique. after a few attempts, i set my flyrod down and pick up the old reliable casting rod, especially when i see my buddies start catching fish. 

learn the roll cast for fishing small streams, double haul is for bigger bodies of water. you can also troll with a flyrod. it might "violate" trditional flyfishing edicts, but it's still fun.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 23, 2012)

The first thing you have to learn is that unlike conventional tackle, with a fly rod, you are not throwing the weight of the lure, you are throwing the weight of the line! Once you figure this out, that is a major step.

The best way to learn is to tie a section of leader onto the end of the fly line (NEVER throw a fly line without a leader, you will damage the line) go out into an open area of your yard or a field, and start practicing.

Begin with about 10-15 feet of line pulled out. Lay the line in front of you, and dip the tip of the rod down. Draw the rod tip back to almost 90 degrees with a smooth, fluid motion, making a distinct stop at the end of the travel.

As you draw the rod back, use your line hand (that would be the left hand if you're right handed) and give a short tug down on the line, as you bring the rod back. This loads the tip, which gives it some extra tension for helping to start the loop of the line forming. After making the short tug, stop that movement abruptly, and continue holding the line.

Now, when you make the stop with the rearward movement of the rod, watch the loop of your line, wait for it to 'unroll' into the air behind you....when it does, you should feel it want to pull the tip of the rod backwards a little bit. This is 'loading' the rod in the opposite direction. As soon as the line goes straight behind you and you feel it tug the tip of the rod, move to rod forward and stop it.

Do not let the rod tip drop below about 30 degrees on the forward cast. When you make the forward motion with the rod, think about driving a nail, but only being a foot away with the hammer, and all of the driving power being in the last 1/4 of the travel....in other words, the motion begins slowly, and ends with a sharp snap. Again, this loads the rod. If you're not loading the rod, you're not going to get any distance.

OK, now that you've got the forward and rear motion of the rod, practice this a little bit, with a short section of line payed out, and work on controlling the loop in the air on the forward cast and the back cast. Whenever you want to actually place the line on the water (or ground, in this case) make your forward cast, and let the rod go forward, parallel with the ground, so the line can shoot forward and out.

To pick it back up, dip the rod tip down low, pull any slack out of the line, and give it a lift with that sharp rearward snap of the rod, and the short pull of the line with the line hand. And BTW, the trick of doing the tug on the line is part of the double-haul casting method, but we'll get to that later if you want....for right now, work on the basics, controlling that line and casting it.


Now, once you've gotten this part down, start paying out a little more line each time, until you can get to the point where you can control about 50 feet of line with smooth motion and a good loop.

I've taught people how to throw a fly rod in 1/2 an hour, it's not too difficult. 

Another good practice tool is a bream buster with a section of some used fly line tied to it. (Never throw fly line away when you re-spool, you can always use it for something like the bream buster) This is perfect for working on line loop control. It also works pretty good for fishing, too, if you tie a short section of line to it.

Indoors, a short section of stick with a piece of yarn tied to it will also work for practicing loop control, as well as working on accuracy, placing the tip of the line right where you want it.

There's probably some youtube videos showing how to use a fly rod. Use the tips I just gave you in conjunction with any videos you watch, and this should help.


----------



## Nickk (May 29, 2012)

Fly fishing is fun!
check out this site:
https://www.sexyloops.com/flycasting/contents.shtml

you can either buy tapered leaders or make them by bloodknotting several sections of mono in decending diameters. I used to tie my own leaders but they pick up too much junk on the water so I just buy tapered leaders. You want you leader and tippet to total around the length of your rod, pick up a pack of leaders that go from 1x or 2x and go down to 4x, then buy some 5x to use as tippet(the furthest out end). Bloodknot about 18" of tippet on and then tie some bright yarn on the tippet as a practice fly. Once you get some basics of casting down pick up some size 10 hook dries(Elk Hair Caddis are good to start) and go catch come bluegills. On small streams you typically will stand in the water and cast over it because that's where you have room. You don't need to be able to shoot a ton of line to catch fish, just learn to put it where you want it.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 1, 2012)

A lot of the time when I fly fish....I cheat....I use live bait. I know, that's bastardizing the sport...sorry if that offends the hard-core fly fishermen. But it's what works for me.

For instance, when I fish for spot tail bass, I often go around the oyster rocks on an incoming tide, and instead of using a fly, I use a #6 Owner light circle hook, with a live shrimp rigged to it. The cast is a little different than throwing a fly....instead of throwing the weight of the line, you almost have to go back to throwing the weight of the lure, or in this case, the weight of the bait on the hook. If you try to throw that like a regular fly, you will sling the shrimp off the hook.

Anyhow, I toss it up-current, and keep 'mending the line' (that's where you keep flipping the loop up-current, to put slack in the line, which allows the bait to sink a little bit) while letting it drift past the oyster rocks. I simply wait until I see that line start pulling straight, then it's fish on. Sometimes it's a lousy pinfish...but even on a fly rod, little trash fish can be fun.....but sometimes, it's a nice spot tail bass. And sometimes, it's a trout. Heck, when I bought my first fly rod, the second day I was out fishing with it, I caught a nice 4 pound trout.

At the jetties, I use the fly rod for sheepshead, using that same #6 hook, and one tiny split shot, just enough to sink the bait. I rig up with one or two fiddler crabs, toss it up towards the rocks, and wait until I see the end of the line pulling straight, then apply a little pressure, and bang! Sheepshead. Sometimes, I even catch a black drum, and every once in a while, I hook into a tautog.


So, if you want to fly fish, and immediately get into catching fish, I'd suggest trying a little live bait, catch a few fish like this....it will give you a chance to get the feel of the fly rod, and how to handle a fish when you get a hookup. But I will caution you, it may spoil you like it did with me....you may never use a fly.

And just for the record, the only fish I have ever caught on an actual fly, was at the trout farm at Grandfather Mountain, NC. But then again, that's like shooting fish in a barrel, and with thousands of fish in a pond, it's nearly impossible for something NOT to go after the fly. Out here in the saltwater, or even over in the river, I just don't have the desire to cast all day long for something that may or may not be there, and if it is, it may not even give a second glance at the particular fly I'm using.

Again, I know I'm cheating by using live bait, and I'm sure hard-core fly fishermen would take offense to that. But it's what works for me, and as long as I'm catching them on a fly rod, I still consider it fly fishing.


----------



## Coach d (Jun 1, 2012)

Lots of videos on YouTube about casting. My favorite is the old master Lefty Kreh. Watched him give a demonstration at the Raleigh fly fishing event and he is amazing.

I make my own flies and mainly fish for bass and bluegill. I use something foam on top normally and a nymph or other sinking fly below it. Love panfish doubles on those.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! I just got back into it last weekend after a fifteen year break. Got out my circa 1994 black beauty Walmart rod and reel, new line and leader new flies and caught several bream and a bass! Took a few tries and I quickly started doing what I wanted with the fly. This post just gave me some tips to try. I did realize my reel was dying so I went and got another cheap combo so I can Atleast have something.g to fly fish with. I forgot how much fun a nice bream can be.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 6, 2012)

I started out with a cheap Shakespeare fly rod kit I bought from Wal-Mart....I didn't want to spend a lot of money on fly fishing, on the outside chance I didn't like it. 

Well, I quickly found out I loved it.....even little trash fish like pinfish put up a fight on a fly rod. I got in some practice on pinfish, learning the feel of the line, etc.

And when I caught my first couple of spot tail bass, I was hooked. But I found out I needed a better reel with a drag system, so, I went and bought a better outfit from Bass Pro Shops, along with some line specifically designed for saltwater (weight forward, floating) I think I paid about 100 dollars for the rod, it was a 5-6 weight, and about 40 dollars for the reel. 

Since then, I've bought another fly rod, a 7-8 weight, along with an Orvis reel...then I bought a little 4-5 weight for freshwater.



I had my shakespeare rod and reel stored in a closet, and one day, there was a mishap, where the rod fell and got pinched in the door when I closed it, breaking the rod. 

But rather than toss the rod, I had an idea. I took a 2 section cane fishing pole, and modified it into a fly rod. I used the handle and reel seat from the shakespeare rod, and also used all the eyes, hand-wrapping and epoxying them in place. 









I've only used this rod fishing a few times, since it's not a split cane pole, if you catch a fish, it takes a bend and doesn't want to spring back. So, I've pretty much assigned it as a display piece in my house.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the great advice. After practicing at home on dry land for a while, I finally got a chance to hit the water. I did pretty well with the roll cast and even had a few fish take a swipe at the fly. Now the thing to learn is how to actually catch the fish! By the time I got all the slack pulled out of the line the fish was long gone. Oh well... it's all a part of learning. Besides, they were some decent sized bass and it was a really TINY fly. I know I need to get something with a bigger hook. Thanks again!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 14, 2012)

and just for sheer indulgence, rent A RIVER RUNS THROUGH IT. Great scenic movie, and really, one that is worth watching even with Brad Pitt in it. 


Have fun, and remember, it is not the tree's fault your line is snared.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jun 14, 2012)

Kismet said:


> and just for sheer indulgence, rent A RIVER RUNS THROUGH IT. Great scenic movie, and really, one that is worth watching even with Brad Pitt in it.
> 
> 
> Have fun, and remember, it is not the tree's fault your line is snared.


I own the movie AND the book. I love them both!


----------



## atxjess (Jun 15, 2012)

I fly fished a long time with a 6wt and tried different rods and reels. And I think the most importent thing as far as casting goes is the line. Theres a line for begginers called Headstart by scientific anglers. I think this was the single best purchase I ever made for fly fishing. Makes things tremediously more fun when the line goes where you need it.    

https://buy.scientificanglers.com/mastery-series-headstart.html


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jun 15, 2012)

Look what I caught on my fly rod tonight...


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 16, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> Thank you everyone for the great advice. After practicing at home on dry land for a while, I finally got a chance to hit the water. I did pretty well with the roll cast and even had a few fish take a swipe at the fly. Now the thing to learn is how to actually catch the fish! By the time I got all the slack pulled out of the line the fish was long gone. Oh well... it's all a part of learning. Besides, they were some decent sized bass and it was a really TINY fly. I know I need to get something with a bigger hook. Thanks again!





As far as hooking up on the fish....when you do your cast and the line plays out onto the water, you need to keep your rod tip down low, and keep the line in your hands at all times. With the rod tip low, it is much easier to lift the rod and pull the line at the same time to set the hook. You don't want any slack in the line that isn;t in contact with the water. Slack line across the water is one thing, as it provides enough resistance you can still set a hook, but a bunch of slack laying on the deck, or flopping in the air is a PITA when you try to get a hookup. Hope this helps.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 16, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> Look what I caught on my fly rod tonight...



nice work! =D> I bet that put up a good little fight on the fly rod, didn't it? :wink: Now that you've actually caught a fish on fly tackle, what do you think about it so far? My guess is that, like me, you'll probably leave the bait caster and the spinning rod at home, and start taking the fly rod out more often.

But if you REALLY want to have fun, get yourself a 20 foot 'black widow' fiberglass pole, rig with about 12-14 feet of some cheap fly line (or some old fly line when you replace the line on your spool) then use a 3-4 foot leader of 20 pound fluorocarbon, and a tippet about 1-2 foot long, made from some lightweight line.

I've used this setup to catch flounder, black drum, sheepshead, and even red drum. Biggest fish taken was a 7 pound sheepshead, that was a workout!

Anyhow, good luck with it. Keep practicing, catching fish, and having fun!


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jun 16, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> bunch of slack laying on the deck, or flopping in the air is a PITA when you try to get a hookup. Hope this helps.


No kidding! So do you bring the fish in by stripping the line back in or do you use the reel? The three fish I have caught I had to strip them in because I had too much line lying on the ground at my feet. It seemed to work ok, and I was able to let that big cat take line and wear itself out. The fight wasn't all that bad. So I wonder, is the reel only for holding you line?


----------



## atxjess (Jun 16, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > bunch of slack laying on the deck, or flopping in the air is a PITA when you try to get a hookup. Hope this helps.
> ...




I caught these on the fly rod when I was little and never used the reel(I'm only 18 now). I'm pretty sure the reel is not very important unless your fishing for really big fish.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jun 16, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> CodyPomeroy said:
> 
> 
> > Look what I caught on my fly rod tonight...
> ...


It did put up a fun fight. I am used to baitcasters with heavy line and tend to just drag them in, so it was a change to actually play the fish out. I am amazed that I caught it because the fly just popped out of it's mouth after I had it on the bank. It was a lot of fun. I still am struggling with line management, especially on a bank with weeds, so I am not ready to give up on my casting and spinning rods just yet. Thank you for your words of encouragement.


----------



## Coach d (Jun 16, 2012)

I love the long rod. I just strip the fish in with the line. I have heard that some really big fish you need it for.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 16, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > bunch of slack laying on the deck, or flopping in the air is a PITA when you try to get a hookup. Hope this helps.
> ...



Essentially, yes, the reel is only for holding the line. For most panfish, you can strip the line in by hand, letting it coil neatly. But when you have a hookup on a larger fish, you'll need go ahead and try to get all that slack line onto the reel, you don;t want it hanging up on something and costing you a nice trophy fish. 

Generally when I have a hookup with something big, I'll continue holding the line with my right hand, then, with my left hand, I quickly grab the slack, near the reel, and drape it between my ring and little finger of my right hand, to help guide it onto the reel, then reel up all the slack. 

Once you get the line back onto your reel, remember, the drag system (if so equipped) is NOT for fighting a fish, it only controls spool tension to prevent backlash if the fish makes a fast run. You need the drag turned up, but you are still fighting the fish with the rod, not the reel. If he makes a run, maintain control of the line, making sure your reel doesn't backlash, but let him make his run, once he slows down or stops, start applying some pressure with the rod, and begin reeling.

When fly fishing, the 'drag system' is controlled with your two fingers that you are holding and controlling the line with, Pinch together for more drag, let off for less. And yes, when you hook into something like a bluefish, tarpon, or large spot tail bass (red drum) the line can run through your fingers fast enough to burn you, which is one of the reasons it has the coating. The coating also helps it float, as well as reducing friction through the guides when casting. But that reduced friction also allows it to slide through your fingers more easily, without cutting you. It can still burn the piss out of you, though, so, be careful if you hook something big.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 16, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > CodyPomeroy said:
> ...




Like I said, fly rods are a lot of fun, even with small fish, because it puts more pressure on the fisherman than baitcasting or spinning tackle. As for line management on the bank or weeds.....here comes the next lesson....side casting. It's basically the same type of motion as you started with (all fly casting will involve this same type of stroke), except, instead of holding the rod perpendicular, you hold it parallel to the ground. 

With the rod at about 1 oclock, bring it back to 3 oclock with a sharp stop, let the loop form behind you, then go forward to 1 oclock....when you make the cast, bring it out to 12 oclock, then point the tip of the rod at your intended target, if done correctly, this is where it will place the line and the fly. This is a great cast for overhanging branches, etc.

Once you get good at this, then you can advance to the next step, casting with your OTHER hand. Yep, I can cast a fly rod with either hand. Again, being able to cast from any position, with either hand, will allow you to fly fish under most any conditions. Because, let's say you're right handed, you're facing the river or stream, and there's a 20 MPH wind from your right side. If you try casting with your right hand in these conditions, you can see the potential for problems, like the line crossing your body, and hooking yourself, or, if nothing else, fouling the line when you try to cast. By switching hands and casting left handed, you avoid this. 

Speaking of hooks, it's also a good idea to always wear glasses when fly fishing, again, it's a tiny hook flying back and forth through the air, past your face. I've never snagged myself, but I've clobbered myself in the back of the head with a clouser minnow, ouch!


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the great advice. Somewhere along the line someone mentioned getting lessons. I did just that, sort of. For father's day my wife got me a day on some trout streams with a guide. He was EXTREMELY helpful! He talked me through a lot of things, but also demonstrated them as well. It was invaluable to see how he would approach each new casting situation as we moved from hole to hole. Videos and books are great, but they aren't interactive. It was nice to have someone tell me why my casts weren't working and someone who could explain in detail any of my questions.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 2, 2012)

CodyPomeroy said:


> Thank you all for the great advice. Somewhere along the line someone mentioned getting lessons. I did just that, sort of. For father's day my wife got me a day on some trout streams with a guide. He was EXTREMELY helpful! He talked me through a lot of things, but also demonstrated them as well. It was invaluable to see how he would approach each new casting situation as we moved from hole to hole. Videos and books are great, but they aren't interactive. It was nice to have someone tell me why my casts weren't working and someone who could explain in detail any of my questions.




Good deal! So, when the guide was explaining casting, did my advice start to make sense? Again, it's always much easier to demonstrate than to explain in writing.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jul 4, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> CodyPomeroy said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for the great advice. Somewhere along the line someone mentioned getting lessons. I did just that, sort of. For father's day my wife got me a day on some trout streams with a guide. He was EXTREMELY helpful! He talked me through a lot of things, but also demonstrated them as well. It was invaluable to see how he would approach each new casting situation as we moved from hole to hole. Videos and books are great, but they aren't interactive. It was nice to have someone tell me why my casts weren't working and someone who could explain in detail any of my questions.
> ...


He explained a lot. Your advice was helpful as well. I didn't start to really pick up on things until he started showing me. He apologized for fishing a spot first and I said, "No that's perfect. I want to watch YOU fish for a bit." There is so much to casting that can not be put into words.


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear Cody,

Fly fishing can be difficult to learn on your own without willing fish. You didn't mention where you are from but from the picture of the bullhead you have some ponds to fish.

Get yourself some small poppers and floating spiders and hit that pond where you caught the bullhead. I'm sure there are some nice sunfish in a pond like that and they are the absolute perfect fish to cut your fly fishing teeth on. Bad casts don't spook them and if there are several bluegills around the fly and you miss a strike if you leave the fly there another one will usually take it. They fight nice and will give you practice on how to handle your line with a fish on it. As a bonus you'll get some bass too.

If you don't know where to get some small poppers send me a private message with your address and I'll send you a couple of the ones I tie and use.

Enjoy it and don't take it too seriously. You'll pick things up and the casting and hooksetting and playing the fish will all become second nature to you.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jul 12, 2012)

Tim Murphy said:


> Dear Cody,
> 
> Fly fishing can be difficult to learn on your own without willing fish. You didn't mention where you are from but from the picture of the bullhead you have some ponds to fish.
> 
> ...


I am in eastern iowa. That is a private pond that used to have bluegills, but the bass ate them all. I have had some practice catching several small bass and that one cat. I am really close to a river that is full of smallmouth, walleye, and northerns. I haven't tried flyfishing there yet. There is also a lake with really clear water that is fished heavily and one is considered lucky to catch anything at all. I can't wait to fly fish there, I bet they don't see flies much.


----------

